# Need to Convert 2 logos to DST



## MuscleRush (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello 

I m looking for someone that can convert two logos for me to a DST .. i m very new to this and i need someone to either do it for me or provide me with a name of a good app i can use my self.

if your willing to help please email me at [email protected]

thank you 

M


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

What does that DST file go with as far as a cutter or software etc.. I have never heard of that file type but will see what i can do to help figure this out.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

pippin decals said:


> What does that DST file go with as far as a cutter or software etc.. I have never heard of that file type but will see what i can do to help figure this out.


here you go,so you don't waste to much of your time.

https://convertio.co/vector-converter/


----------



## LightishRedd (Aug 5, 2013)

MuscleRush said:


> Hello
> 
> I m looking for someone that can convert two logos for me to a DST .. i m very new to this and i need someone to either do it for me or provide me with a name of a good app i can use my self.
> 
> ...


Are these logos digitized already? The DST file type is a machine format for embroidery machines. The logo has to be recreated in embroidery software like Wilcom and converted to DST.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

LightishRedd said:


> Are these logos digitized already? The DST file type is a machine format for embroidery machines. The logo has to be recreated in embroidery software like Wilcom and converted to DST.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Glad to know.. Well i cant help on my end then lol..


----------



## MuscleRush (Jul 30, 2017)

There are .PNG file format and need to be converted to DST for a embroidery machine, YES!


----------



## MuscleRush (Jul 30, 2017)

seacookie said:


> here you go,so you don't waste to much of your time.
> 
> https://convertio.co/vector-converter/


Thanks but i don't see DST file format in any of the options!!!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

MuscleRush said:


> Thanks but i don't see DST file format in any of the options!!!


oh sry, then you will need to google


----------



## MuscleRush (Jul 30, 2017)

i wouldn't be here if i did find my answer on google. 
i m looking for people who can do it them selves that i can email them the two logos i have. 

i think you misread the ask! . Thanks anyway


----------



## LightishRedd (Aug 5, 2013)

MuscleRush said:


> i wouldn't be here if i did find my answer on google.
> i m looking for people who can do it them selves that i can email them the two logos i have.
> 
> i think you misread the ask! . Thanks anyway


Sorry I wasn't specific before. You're misusing words here. What you need is a "digitizer", not "conversion." Conversion typically implies that you want to take one file type and simply change it to another.

You have a picture file format (like your ". PNG" file) and need it made so it will run on an embroidery machine (the ".DST"). For this you need a digitizer. A digitizer will create the DST file with embroidery design software by recreating your artwork into stitches​. As far as I'm aware, embroidery software still isn't advanced enough to do all of this automatically yet. You still need a skilled embroider to digitize your design correctly.

You can do a search on Google for "embroidery digitizer" or check out any number of digitizers listed in this thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=154450 A bunch of forum members listed digitizers that they've used, along with their experiences, pros and cons. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

LightishRedd;4138129 What you need is a "digitizer" said:


> nailed it! there is no app or cheap program that will just convert a graphics file into a digitized dst file and have it stitch decently. there is a lot more to digitizing than just a point-and-click type thing. a digitizer has to take the fabric into consideration and think in terms of thread and how the machine will sew it. there are different stitch types to be used in different circumstances. you have to understand underlay, stitch length, pathing, push and pull, stitch direction, and how to bring the logo to "life". and just when you think you have it figured out, digitizing for caps is a different animal. that said, all digitizers are not created equally. you could send your design to 10 different digitizers, they would all come back digitized different, and probably 9 out of 10 of them will be bad and a waste of money.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

I am digitizing from 15 years for my clients and no auto digitize work for designs, no app or no converter work, but yes i can help you on these


----------

